# Evinrude Speedbike 1933 motor



## Speedibike (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2018)

@bricycle


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2018)

looks like a decent specimine, what's the serial no. please? think this makes 7 out there.


----------



## Speedibike (Feb 2, 2018)

bricycle said:


> looks like a decent specimine, what's the serial no. please? think this makes 7 out there.



  serial #

 916 01251


----------



## Speedibike (Feb 2, 2018)

The motor turns over.  Looks pretty complete.  Id like to sell it so I can pursue other interests but most people have never heard of it and think its an outboard motor!


----------



## Dropacent (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey cousin, good luck to your future. I’m doing well.


----------



## Dropacent (Feb 6, 2018)

Someone had decals made, I’d snag them while available.  If you need help, tmorsher@icloud.com to reach me.  I have a bunch of original literature I can copy when you find it’s forever home.  Good luck, tim


----------



## Speedibike (Feb 7, 2018)

Dropacent said:


> Someone had decals made, I’d snag them while available.  If you need help, tmorsher@icloud.com to reach me.  I have a bunch of original literature I can copy when you find it’s forever home.  Good luck, tim



That looks pretty sweet.  If I don't get a more reasonable offer I will keep it and rebuild it.


----------



## Speedibike (Mar 5, 2018)

Speedibike said:


> View attachment 746950 View attachment 746949



For Sale$2,500


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Speedibike said:


> For Sale$2,500



Need to post in the For Sale section. V/r Shawn


----------

